

Show HN: Commify - play around hack while  nReduce. - ngrichyj4
http://getcommify.com

======
zizee
Is this part of the nReduce program? Is it beneficial so far? Or more of a
distraction?

~~~
ngrichyj4
very beneficial; the amount of developer and support from the community if
phenominal.

------
melvinmt
What is it supposed to do? I can't even..

~~~
ngrichyj4
Sorry, just updated the site.. Its suppose to deliver comment summaries from
Techcrunch for now twice a day to your inbox. Just a 24hr fun hack

~~~
d3throwaway
I would remove the comma after "Enter your email", as it inserts an unnatural
pause.

------
lardissone
No way to unsubscribe? Why?

